# Martinique charter suggestions



## PantherGirl (Sep 8, 2012)

We are planning a 10-14 day charter in Martinique. The only well known charter company there seems to be Dream Yacht Charters. Anybody have experience with them or any others on the island? 

Thanks!


----------

